# Cyclogest with BFN - how long did it delay AF by?



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Just got my BFN - would really like to get an idea of how long I have to wait before AF arrives. Thank you!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Sorry about your BFN 

I've not voted as there isn't really a definative answer because we're all completely different and even each treatment cycle can vary.  I've bled within an hour of stopping the progesterone support (cyclogest/crinone/gestone etc), I've bled within a few days.  Some women may not have a bleed for up to around 6 weeks or so.

Frutratingly there is no clear cut answer...you may find you bleed tonight, tomorrow, Saturday...or you may not bleed for a week, a month   Sorry can't offer you much more advise than that....if you use the search tool and have a read of Peer Support & 2ww board you'll find quite a few threads/posts discussing the same thing as it's fairly frequently asked 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry for you BFN   

First time AF arrived 4 days after stopping, Second time AF arrived 2 days after stopping cyclogest. 
For them cycles though I was on 800mg of cyclogest and 8% crinone gel. Could be the long delay in AF.

Natalie xxx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies - in the end I didn't have too wait too long, only two days. But I managed to fill in my own poll incorrectly - I put three days by mistake! I thought you could vote more than once, but it seems not ...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

my AF has always turned up on or around the 4th day after stopping progesterone support but tbh she's never shown her face before OTD even when there was no progesterone support so I'm not sure how helpful this info is.

TBH it seems to me that the prog helps if you have a viable embie but it's just a bit of a slow implanter. But if the embie's not viable, there's no amount of progesterone that'll make it stick.... unfortunately  

Hey Minxy and SB  - you guys ready to climb back on the rollercoaster yet?
xxx


----------

